# Americans In Chihuahua, Chihuahua, Mexico



## clearreason (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi looking for any americans in Chihuahua, Chihuahua, Mexico. Please write back I need information about the city and jobs. thanks


----------



## folsom73 (Dec 29, 2011)

clearreason said:


> Hi looking for any americans in Chihuahua, Chihuahua, Mexico. Please write back I need information about the city and jobs. thanks


I'm new in Chihuahua [4 weeks] maybe I can help a little.


----------



## clearreason (Aug 15, 2011)

folsom73 said:


> I'm new in Chihuahua [4 weeks] maybe I can help a little.


Hey, thanks for writing. Four weeks in Chihuahua? Did you visit before moving there? If you wouldnt mind writing me at my email I would love to ask you a ton of questions.////email address removed//thanks again for responding, I've had a hard time locating any americans living in that area. thanks, lonnie


----------

